# pup not gaining weight



## ElDiablo (Oct 11, 2009)

my 9 week old bella is not gaining any weight ... she eats normally but i dont see any change in her body .. im feeding her 1 3/4 cups in two feedings like it says on the TOTW bag any suggestions ....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Don't go by the bag, each dog is different and right now at that I would feed her three times a day and as much as she wants at each feeding. Then in a few weeks you start cutting her back or measuring out the food then go to twice a day. Puppies also go through stages where they will eat a ton then eat very little it is just part of growing. She sounds like she is maturing normally I would just feed her 3 times a day till she is around 15-16 weeks then go back to twice a day.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Is she not gaining weight/pounds or is she looking like she has the same body shape?


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

My friends dog was like that at first.
because the puppy was so go-go-go.
is the dog throwing up,
having diarrhea. 
Has it been de-wormed.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I have always been told that up until four months you let them eat as much as they want multiple times a day so they don't get sick


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I fed Riley 4 times a day and she was good weight. was your dog de-wormed?


----------



## Magentaglow (Mar 3, 2010)

Maybe give her some additional nutritious snacks and a vitamin supplement. Was she wormed? If she continues to not gain weight have her checked out by your vet as it could be a food absorption problem for one reason or another.

Good Luck,
M


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

how much does the puppy weigh? can you post a picture?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

How long have you had the pup. Sometimes when you see the pup everyday you don't realize that they are changing. I thought DaVinci wasn't growing either but the people at his classes could see the difference because they only saw him once a week.


----------



## ElDiablo (Oct 11, 2009)

yes she was de-wormed and no poop problems... i took her to the vet for second round of shots and asked her the same question.. basically it was just me that was paranoid she has gained 4 pounds in two weeks she is now at 13 lb ... i guess i was just worried because my boy papa ate like there was no tomorrow .... sorry for the trouble guys .. thanks


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i was the same way with Nina. Right around 9 weeks I was worried. I would feed her the required amounts and atill her physique seemed thin, ribs showing etc. Her physique even changed daily. I would imagine pups to have a huge metabolism. Seeems you have gotten good advice here. Just keep up the required feedings, you will see her starting to mass up in about 4 weeks from now, then you will wonder if you are feeding her too much...lol. welcome to the paranoidlife of puppy parenting. She will be fine . i will send you pics of Nina now at 16 weeks. she's getting big. at around 8-12 weeks I had the same worries your having.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

yeah i fed george 4x a day til he was about 4 months and then 3x. those lil pups are go go go until they crash for their naps and then they're at it again. i miss when he was tiny enough to fit in one hand  they are so much fun tho. be sure to take lots of pics!!! its cool to look back and watch all the changes that you might have missed because you see them everyday. hope to see more pics soon


----------

